# getting on for fifty



## Ferrol

Esta es la frase sobre la que pido ayuda

That summer I met a good-looking widow who was getting on for fifty

Mi intento : Aquel verano conoci a una viuda bien parecida, que frisaba en los cincuenta años

Muchas gracias


----------



## User With No Name

Ferrol said:


> Aquel verano conoci a una viuda bien parecida, que frisaba en los cincuenta años


----------



## x.y.z

Frisaba no se entiende muy bien. Es de El Quijote " *Frisaba la edad de nuestro hidalgo con los cincuenta años*" y la frase daba para tesis.


----------



## Ferrol

x.y.z said:


> Frisaba no se entiende muy bien. Don Quijote "frisaba los cincuenta años" y la frase dió para tesis.


Está en el diccionario de la r.a.e.No hay que remontarse al Quijote (aunque no estaria mal)
Frisar
6. intr. Acercarse o estar próximo a algo, especialmente a una determinadaedad. Frisa EN los cuarenta años. U. t. c. tr.


----------



## Ferrol

User With No Name said:


>


¡Gracias User!


----------



## x.y.z

Quiero decir que es una expresión _culta._


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Ferrol said:


> Mi intento : Aquel verano conoci a una viuda bien parecida, que *frisaba* *en* los cincuenta años




Me parece que 'getting on for...' es una expresión demasiado coloquial para 'frisar', Ferrol.

Yo me inclinaría por algo más coloquial, como 'acercarse', 'estar cerca de', o 'rondar'.


"Aquel verano conocí a una viuda bien parecida, que se acercaba a / estaba cerca de / rondaba los cincuenta años."


----------



## User With No Name

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Me parece que 'getting on for...' es una expresión demasiado coloquial para 'frisar', Ferrol.
> 
> Yo me inclinaría por algo más coloquial, como 'acercarse', 'estar cerca de', o 'rondar'.


Yo nada más afirmaba que ese era el significado básico de la frase. No era mi propósito expresar una opinión sobre el registro. Disculpen la confusión.


----------



## Ferrol

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Me parece que 'getting on for...' es una expresión demasiado coloquial para 'frisar', Ferrol.
> 
> Yo me inclinaría por algo más coloquial, como 'acercarse', 'estar cerca de', o 'rondar'.
> 
> 
> "Aquel verano conocí a una viuda bien parecida, que se acercaba a / estaba cerca de / rondaba los cincuenta años."


Gracias por el aporte Cerros


----------



## Circunflejo

x.y.z said:


> frisaba no se entiende muy bien. Es de El Quijote


Frisaba aún se emplea hoy en día. Si quisiera darle un aire verdaderamente pretérito, tendría que decir, por ejemplo, frezaba.


----------



## Ferrol

Yes.


Circunflejo said:


> Frisaba aún se emplea hoy en día. Si quisiera darle un aire verdaderamente pretérito, tendría que decir, por ejemplo, frezaba.



Yes . "Frezar" must be really "ancient".  I would be nonplussed if someone said "freza en cuarenta". Some fish spawning,  would be the only  thing that would came to my mind 
It isn't in the r.a.e dictionnary as a synonym of "frisar"


----------



## Circunflejo

Ferrol said:


> It isn't in the r.a.e dictionnary as a synonym of "frisar"


It is. Frezar has 3 entries on the DRAE, scroll down till you arrive at the third one.


----------



## Ferrol

True !. It is at the botton of the page below  the tenses of "frezar"


----------



## Magazine

x.y.z said:


> Frisaba no se entiende muy bien. Es de El Quijote " *Frisaba la edad de nuestro hidalgo con los cincuenta años*" y la frase daba para tesis.


   
Yo voy más allá:
Frisaba no se entiende en absoluto  Y no hablemos de frezar.

Que nadie se crea que así se habla en España  

Aquí una frase normal sería: Una señora que rondaba los 50.


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> Aquí una frase normal sería: Una señora que rondaba los 50.



I like that, assuming it means se acercaba.  Just to be clear, the English means "was close to 50," such as 47, 48, etc.


----------



## Magazine

gengo said:


> I like that, assuming it means se acercaba.  Just to be clear, the English means "was close to 50," such as 47, 48, etc.


Yes, same here


----------



## swift

Magazine said:


> Aquí una frase normal sería: Una señora que rondaba los 50.


Desde luego, esta es la frase más usual y que mejor se adecua.


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba es muy común decir "que picaba los 50".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

No estoy de acuerdo ni con x.y.z ni con Magazine en esto que dicen:


x.y.z said:


> Frisaba no se entiende muy bien.





Magazine said:


> Frisaba no se entiende en absoluto


Pienso que se entiende perfectamente y no descarto que hoy se use de vez en cuando.

También es cierto que me parece más común la expresión "rondaba los cincuenta".



michelmontescuba said:


> En Cuba es muy común decir "que picaba los 50".


Esto no sé si lo entendería.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

gengo said:


> Just to be clear, the English means "was close to 50," such as 47, 48, etc.


Could it be the woman was 51 or 52?

I mean, I think, and I'd like the other Spanish speaking people to confirm this, that when we say in Spanish "rondaba los cincuenta", she could be some years younger but also some years older than 50.

I don't think that could be said if we chose "frisaba en los cincuenta". I don't know why but it seems to me that if I say "frisaba en los cincuenta" I mean she's near that age, but she hasn't arrived yet. I'm just thinking now about this, don't know if other 'foreros' have this impression.

Perhaps it's because the meaning I relate to 'frisar' is friso, and the idea that gets to my mind, perhaps because of the little art I studied in the school, related to old architecture, is 'borde'. Or perhaps it's because I'm just putting together 'friso' and 'cornisa'.
It says in one of the DLE entries about 'friso':
"Parte del entablamento en los órdenes clásicos que media entre el arquitrabe y la cornisa, en ocasiones ornamentado de triglifos, metopas u otros elementos".


----------



## Ferrol

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No estoy de acuerdo ni con x.y.z ni con Magazine en esto que dicen:
> 
> 
> Pienso que se entiende perfectamente y no descarto que hoy se use de vez en cuando.
> 
> También es cierto que me parece más común la expresión "rondaba los cincuenta".
> 
> 
> Esto no sé si lo entendería.


Completamente de acuerdo con Aldonza. No es un término de uso habitual en el lenguaje diario, pero creo que salvo, quizás por personas con muy escaso bagage cultural, se entiende perfectamente. De hecho por casualidad, lo encontré  recientemente leyendo una novela de Miguel Delibes, que como todos saben, es un insigne novelista castellano contemporáneo. Delibes usó "frisaba los...", pero el ejemplo de ese uso que da la r.a.e. , es "frisaba en....", y eso es lo que personalmente hubiera dicho yo


----------



## gato radioso

Rondar...
También:
_Metida en los cincuenta..._
Es decir, tienes 49 pero cumplirás 50 pronto.
Aunque no estoy seguro si decir "metido en" es español standard o un andalucismo.


----------



## Marsianitoh

aldonzalorenzo said:


> No estoy de acuerdo ni con x.y.z ni con Magazine en esto que dicen:
> 
> 
> Pienso que se entiende perfectamente y no descarto que hoy se use de vez en cuando.
> 
> También es cierto que me parece más común la expresión "rondaba los cincuenta".
> 
> 
> Esto no sé si lo entendería.


Estoy de acuerdo, "frisar" no es ni mucho menos común, pero yo creo que entenderse, se entiende ( y algo se usa). Lo que sí me ha llamado la atención es usarlo con la preposición "en", yo estoy familiarizada con el uso sin preposición ( en el DPD dicen que es el más corriente hoy en día frisar | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas)
En cuanto a "rondar"( que es la que yo usaría antes que frisar), yo creo se usa cuando uno no sabe la edad exacta de alguien y hace una aproximación, para mí equivale a decir que "andaba/tenía alrededor de los cincuenta" de ahí que para mí sí incluya 51, 52.
Si conviene que quede claro que no tiene los cincuenta, habría que decir "...que se acercaba a la cincuentena" o algo así.
Edito ahora que leo a gato, por aquí si decimos " metida en la cincuentena" se entiende que tiene los cincuenta bien cumplidos, en ningún caso menos.


----------



## Ferrol

gato radioso said:


> Rondar...
> También:
> _Metida en los cincuenta..._
> Es decir, tienes 49 pero cumplirás 50 pronto.
> Aunque no estoy seguro si decir "metido en" es español standard o un andalucismo.


Rondaba los cincuenta me parece muy bien
Sun embargo "metida en los  cincuenta" , yo lo entendería como  que estaba ya adentrada en la década de los cincuenta, no que estuviera próxima a cumplir los cincuenta
(Cruzado con Marsianitoh)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Hola marsianitoh, a mí también me suena bien 'frisaba los cincuenta'.

Mi pregunta es, si oyes de alguien 'frisaba (en) los cincuenta', ¿se te ocurriría que la persona había pasado los cincuenta por uno o dos años? Yo creo que no. Simplemente que no había llegado a los cincuenta. Cosa que no me sucede con 'rondaba los cincuenta'.


----------



## Marsianitoh

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola marsianitoh, a mí también me suena bien 'frisaba los cincuenta'...
> 
> Mi pregunta es, si oyes de alguien 'frisaba (en) los cincuenta', ¿se te ocurriría que la persona había pasado los cincuenta por uno o dos años? Yo creo que no. Simplemente que no había llegado a los cincuenta. Cosa que no me sucede con 'rondaba los cincuenta'.


No, con frisar para mí también significa que está a punto de cumplirlos pero aún no los tiene.


----------



## Ferrol

Según el diccionario de la r.a.e.
Frisar

6. intr. Acercarse o estar próximo a algo, especialmente a una determinadaedad. Frisa EN los cuarenta años. U. t. c. tr.


----------



## gato radioso

Ferrol said:


> Rondaba los cincuenta me parece muy bien
> Sun embargo "metida en los  cincuenta" , yo lo entendería como  que estaba ya adentrada en la década de los cincuenta, no que estuviera próxima a cumplir los cincuenta
> (Cruzado con Marsianitoh)


Por eso tenia dudas si era un uso regional.
Porque en este caso es "estar próximo a": Metido en los 27 no es que tengas ya 27 y unos meses  más, sino que tienes 26 y pico y harás 27 pronto.


----------



## Ferrol

"Metida en los cincuenta" : "she was well into her fifties", that's what I would understand


----------



## Magazine

Ferrol said:


> No es un término de uso habitual en el lenguaje diario, *pero creo que salvo, quizás por personas con muy escaso *baga*j*e *cultural*, se entiende perfectamente.


Muy elegante, Ferrol .
Lo que sería interesante es no confundir a los que pretenden aprender español en este lugar.
Frisar es una palabra rebuscada que nadie usa en un lenguaje coloquial, excepto tú y Aldonza, se ve que vosotros a diario 


Marsianitoh said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, "frisar" no es *ni mucho menos común, *pero yo creo que entenderse, se entiende



Se entiende en este contexto, es una palabra como muchas que salen últimamente en el foro muy rebuscada que nadie usa ya, solo en muy contadas ocasiones.


----------



## Circunflejo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pienso que se entiende perfectamente y no descarto que hoy se use de vez en cuando.


Claro que se usa; especialmente como cultismo o en lenguaje literario.


Magazine said:


> Frisar es una palabra rebuscada que nadie usa en un lenguaje coloquial


¿Quién ha dicho que el contexto sea coloquial? La palabra fue sugerida por quien abrió el hilo y el hilo fue abierto por un hablante nativo por lo que se presupone que sabe el uso que se da a frisar y decidió que se adecuaba el contexto en el que se insertaba la frase por la que nos preguntó.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Sin más contexto yo no sabría decir si " frisar" es adecuado o no, ante la duda optaría por algo de registro más neutro. ¿ ... conocí a una viuda guapa/ de buen ver que rozaba la cincuentena?


----------



## swift

Marsianitoh said:


> que rozaba la cincuentena


 Aquí se diría _los cincuenta_, pero junto con _rondar_, es mucho más frecuente que las otras que se han ofrecido. Además de que resuelve la ambigüedad a la que aludía @aldonzalorenzo, pues _rozar_ se interpreta como acercarse a cierta edad.


----------



## Ferrol

swift said:


> Aquí se diría _los cincuenta_, pero junto con _rondar_, es mucho más frecuente que las otras que se han ofrecido. Además de que resuelve la ambigüedad a la que aludía @aldonzalorenzo, pues _rozar_ se interpreta como que acercarse a cierta edad.


Me parece bien
Gracias


----------



## Marsianitoh

swift said:


> Aquí se diría _los cincuenta_, pero junto con _rondar_, es mucho más frecuente que las otras que se han ofrecido. Además de que resuelve la ambigüedad a la que aludía @aldonzalorenzo, pues _rozar_ se interpreta como que acercarse a cierta edad.


Aquí también funciona con " los cincuenta", no sé porque me ha dado por poner lo de " cincuentena"


----------



## gengo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Could it be the woman was 51 or 52?



Not as I understand the English.  It means that she will turn 50 in a few years or less.


----------



## sound shift

De acuerdo con gengo.


----------



## gato radioso

gengo said:


> Not as I understand the English.  It means that she will turn 50 in a few years or less.


That was exactly the meaning of my proposal "metido en..." , but I see that it's not a common usage even within  Spain.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Al menos en Cuba "metido en..." significa que que tiene "más de...". Es decir si esta metido en los 27 significa que tiene 27 y unos meses, y si está metido en los 50 significa que tiene más de 50 años. Pudiera ser 50 y unos meses, 51, 52, 53, o más.


----------



## Magazine

gato radioso said:


> Por eso tenia dudas si era un uso regional.
> Porque en este caso es "estar próximo a": Metido en los 27 no es que tengas ya 27 y unos meses  más, sino que tienes 26 y pico y harás 27 pronto.





michelmontescuba said:


> Al menos en Cuba "metido en..." significa que que tiene "más de..."


Curioso, Gato, yo pensaba que en todas partes por aquí se usaba _metido en.... c_omo que tiene más edad, no menos. 

Se ve que en Cuba se usa también como en mi pueblo


----------

